
The story behind blue boxes [video] - oliv__
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/before-they-created-apple-jobs-and-wozniak-hacked-the-phone-system/
======
rmason
Like Wozniak I too remember reading that Esquire article in my dorm room at
Michigan State and realizing the significance of it. Unlike Woz though I
didn't do anything with it.

